# Need Help with windshield fluid spray



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a question, so I just recently purchased an S14. Yesterday I added some wash fluid but when I pull the switch it does not work. My wipers work fine but the fluid does not spray. What could it be, please help me!! I hope you understand what I was talking about!


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Can you hear the pump whining when you try to turn on the spray?


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

No, I can't hear it, so yeah, I think I just answered my own question. Thank you.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

I was going to say swap the front and rear pumps, but I forgot the US version doesn't have a rear wiper.


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

I just read somewhere that there could be a blown fuse, I still need to check that.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

The system should be all under the same fuse. If the wipers work that means it's only going to be the washer pump, clogged tubing, the wiper sw or associated system wiring.

If the car has an intercooler make sure the previous owner didn't disconnect the washers and route them to spray into the intercooler.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah man i've got the same problem, except mine works, but VERY VERY rarely, so i think its the motor, idk about yours but mine is rusted to hell and the metal casing around it is like split...

And if you can find onw please tell me, cause I can't freaking find any at all!!!!!


----------



## Frain (Nov 16, 2007)

All right man, if I find one I'll make sure I tell you where I got it from. 

It is definitely the pump in my case, because there is no intercooler in the car, and if the tubing was clogged I would probably hear the pump whine anyways.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

On the the Silvia, the pump is located on the resavior (and doesn't make a lot of noise), since I haven't seen my 240 in over 4 years, I can't remember where it is. Luckly, Nissan is notorious for using like parts. I'm not saying it will, but try the pump from a 200, 300 or other random Nissan it "might" work if you can't locate one from off a 240.


----------

